# Source for Pencil a Thin Bullies?



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If you know a woodworker with a scroll saw the bullies can be split with that. A friend used to do that for his teeny little doggie. Split them lengthwise and into shorter lengths too. It worked like a charm. He would do a whole bag at a time.

Just a thought.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I bought some Barkworthies beef gullet chews to see if Hans would like them, and they ended up being about pencil size or smaller...too small for him. These are the ones I ordered from Chewy.com: 
https://www.chewy.com/barkworthies-beef-gullet-sticks-6/dp/114901

I'm not sure how much they vary in size.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I got a bag of 10 bullies from Petco with 2 larger & the rest pencil thin. They were long though, most likely too long for Trulee. Also a dremel tool could easily saw them crosswise in half.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As an alternative you could try salmon skins. I order whole ones and cut them with scissors to the size I want to give. You could make skinny strips. they probably won't last as long as a bully, but they are great for their skin and coat.

https://www.abelpetsupply.com/collections/treats/products/salmon-skins-whole


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> If you know a woodworker with a scroll saw the bullies can be split with that. A friend used to do that for his teeny little doggie. Split them lengthwise and into shorter lengths too. It worked like a charm. He would do a whole bag at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



Hum, woodworkers in Manhattan? Lol, not likely!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> As an alternative you could try salmon skins. I order whole ones and cut them with scissors to the size I want to give. You could make skinny strips. they probably won't last as long as a bully, but they are great for their skin and coat.
> 
> https://www.abelpetsupply.com/collections/treats/products/salmon-skins-whole



Oh thanks, good idea. I have some that Timi just crunches through in a minute, but it just might make chew for Trulee!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bestbullysticks.com has something called bully bites that might work for her. They have pictures of them next to a pencil for size comparison. They also have a really big selection, and I've been happy with all the treats and chews I've bought there. I have the opposite problem - nothing is big enough to last longer than 10 minutes for a Dane


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh you know what I just realized tendons - they usually at least have skinny pieces on the ends.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh you know what I just realized tendons - they usually at least have skinny pieces on the ends.


I bought a package of tendons. Though I haven't tried them on my dogs yet, I gave 3 of them to my neighbor for her dogs, as she is always giving me homemade baked treats for my dogs. She said she took them from her dogs as they splintered into sharp pieces she feared would hurt her pets. 

Do the tendons come in differing hardness from differing suppliers? I thought maybe I should soak those I have a bit before giving to my dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NatalieAnne said:


> I bought a package of tendons. Though I haven't tried them on my dogs yet, I gave 3 of them to my neighbor for her dogs, as she is always giving me homemade baked treats for my dogs. She said she took them from her dogs as they splintered into sharp pieces she feared would hurt her pets.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the tendons come in differing hardness from differing suppliers? I thought maybe I should soak those I have a bit before giving to my dogs.



Gee what size dogs does she have? I have used then in the past, and my tiny toys just chewed the ends gooey just like a bully stick. But I suppose that different companies might cook them in different ways effecting the texture? I found some on Amazon that the reviews were complaining that they were too skinny. I will keep an eye on them with Timi, but Trulee couldn't break a piece off of a saltine cracker, so I am sure she would be fine with them. I mean seriously, she chews on my fingers like they were bones, and It feels like a light massage lol!


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gee what size dogs does she have? I have used then in the past, and my tiny toys just chewed the ends gooey just like a bully stick. But I suppose that different companies might cook them in different ways effecting the texture? I found some on Amazon that the reviews were complaining that they were too skinny. I will keep an eye on them with Timi, but Trulee couldn't break a piece off of a saltine cracker, so I am sure she would be fine with them. I mean seriously, she chews on my fingers like they were bones, and It feels like a light massage lol!


She has 2 large dogs & a smaller (but large ) min pin. The tendons are very brittle hard. I will be sawing pieces off when I try them with my dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NatalieAnne said:


> She has 2 large dogs & a smaller (but large ) min pin. The tendons are very brittle hard. I will be sawing pieces off when I try them with my dogs.



I ordered the skinny ones from Amazon,I will let you know how my little girls do with them!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

All the tendons I've ever got have been pretty brittle and do splinter, but I've never had a dog small enough that they couldn't crunch it up right away. I don't think the shards are dangerous - if they can handle raw bones, a crunchy tendon shouldn't be a problem. But I quit buying them because they make a huge mess.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well the skinny tendons from Amazon arrived and they are chews for Timi and Trulee, but they are so thin hat Timi is going through them too fast (and they are a major rip-off for the price.
So I finally understand why some of you order in bulk from bestbullysticks.com. Trulee has gotten both her sisters into chewing, and suddenly we are going through them like water. Put in a big order for bullies, tracheas, ears, and tendons - hopefully that will keep them for awhile!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

None of the tendons I have had have splintered at all, even with my strong chewer. They seem to have some moisture to them.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> None of the tendons I have had have splintered at all, even with my strong chewer. They seem to have some moisture to them.


Mine were huge beef tendons, about 10" long, and they were very dry. Maybe that's why they splintered. Guess I need to look elsewhere for tendons. Where do you get yours? Do they have large Dane-sized ones?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine I think were 6". Got them at bullysticks.ca. They don't last as long as bully sticks but they make good cheap quicker chews.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

What about lamb tails? The end is kind of thick, but the rest is pretty thin. These are average sized of the ones I get in. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Forgive me since this is pretty off the topic, but this discussion (which in part is about how we use all the parts of agricultural animal bodies) reminds me of a question I am often asked about dissection materials used in class. For our mammalian model we use fetal pigs in all classes that require dissection, but for one advanced course (where cats are used and sadly those specimens are always spayed or neutered, i.e. somebody cared for them somewhere in their lives). Students used to ask me so often about why the suppliers were breeding pigs just for dissection that now I explain that the fetuses are a by-product of the pork processing industry and that they weren't produced just for class use.

That being said I think it is far better to re-purpose those tendons, tails and ears than to simply discard them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> What about lamb tails? The end is kind of thick, but the rest is pretty thin. These are average sized of the ones I get in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, they look good - where do you get them?


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, they look good - where do you get them?




The company is Exeter Farms, I'm not too sure where you'd find them, I'm in Canada and order them through distributors into my store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oye, and now we are stalking, stealing, and growling over those ridiculously tiny tendons. They are good for Trulee but Timi and Teaka finish them in ten minutes and then start trying to get Trulee's.
How long does it take to get a bestbullysticks order? I went from no chewers to a chew emergency!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oye, and now we are stalking, stealing, and growling over those ridiculously tiny tendons. They are good for Trulee but Timi and Teaka finish them in ten minutes and then start trying to get Trulee's.
> How long does it take to get a bestbullysticks order? I went from no chewers to a chew emergency!


My stuff usually arrives pretty quickly.


----------

